# 1.8 block with 2.0 head.



## oox (Aug 11, 2019)

*8V - 1.8 block with 2.0 head?*

I have my old mk2 golf from 1990, that i did allot of changes to over the years.
And after successfully installing a Speeduino ECU management on it (using external 36-1 wheel, COP ignition, etc), and some tuning. i made a terrible mistake of not using the original spark distributor (i figured the spark is handled by the ECU anyways) dus the engine oil pump did not work as wel :banghead: ): (the engine ran for a few hours before snapping the timing belt)
i figured the block is gone from this error, and i need a replacement.

MK2 engine: *2E*


Now for the actual question.
i have an mk3 with 1.8 engine that uses a carburetor, i noticed that the intake ports are smaller than the 2E, and i cannot use the 2E intake manifold on it.
my goal is to use full management for spark and fueling, and i planned to use the 2E head on the 1.8 block. (the 2E head is new)
my assumption is i need to use the timing belt from the 2E.
Do i need to expect any issues ??
Can this be done?

i did not receive the mk3 license paper yes, so i do not have the engine code yet.. so i added some pictures.
Please help.. THanks!

Both cars:










MK2 2E Engine:









MK3 Engine:


----------



## garryt (Dec 22, 2016)

do you mean you want to fit the 1.8 block to the mk2 golf with the 2e head?


----------



## garryt (Dec 22, 2016)

btw that's not a 2e engine. it looks like an ady or agg.


----------



## oox (Aug 11, 2019)

garryt said:


> do you mean you want to fit the 1.8 block to the mk2 golf with the 2e head?


yes exactly..


----------



## oox (Aug 11, 2019)

garryt said:


> btw that's not a 2e engine. it looks like an ady or agg.


when i purchsed the mk2 engine it was registered as 2E, but from what i know they are very similar.. (maybe i changed the intake manifold at a given time, the other intake looks different)


----------



## garryt (Dec 22, 2016)

it will all bolt together fine. use the 1.8 timing belt/covers and gasket. 1.8 might be low compression though, but you can find that out with the paperwork.


----------



## oox (Aug 11, 2019)

So many thanks!
u cannot imagine how helpful this information is! 

i have a brand new Ajusa gasket on the 2E (motor ran for 10 minutes a few month ago with this gasket), can i reuse it ? 
Is there a specific reason to use the 1.8 gasket ?

Does the compression ratio really matters if i plan to boost this engine slightly with AISIN AMR500 supercharger?


----------



## Butcher (Jan 31, 2001)

Can you reuse a headgasket after it has been compressed/run? Sure. Should you? NO! Better to do it right than to do it later.


----------



## garryt (Dec 22, 2016)

you can use either gasket. but the locating dowel on the 2.0 gasket would need modified for the 1.8 block. would be better if 1.8 was low compression if you're planning a charger. all depends how much boost you have planned though???


----------



## oox (Aug 11, 2019)

Butcher said:


> Can you reuse a headgasket after it has been compressed/run? Sure. Should you? NO! Better to do it right than to do it later.


Thanks! i will just buy a new one..head bolts are also recommended to replace?


----------



## oox (Aug 11, 2019)

garryt said:


> you can use either gasket. but the locating dowel on the 2.0 gasket would need modified for the 1.8 block. would be better if 1.8 was low compression if you're planning a charger. all depends how much boost you have planned though???


Thanks!! i will use the 1.8 gasket..
This would be the first time i will boost a car so firstly i am happy, the rest i need to find out, i have a boost controller (MAC ECU 3) i plan to tweak with the Speeduino. i dont have initial boost numbers.. if u have any suggestion on how to approach this i would like to hear (i can open a new thread if it is more appropriate).


----------



## oox (Aug 11, 2019)

BTW the engine code for the MK3 is: ADZ


----------



## garryt (Dec 22, 2016)

that's a 10-1 compression ratio in that engine. might want to use a gasket shim or enlarge the combustion chambers if you're planning much boost.


----------



## oox (Aug 11, 2019)

garryt said:


> that's a 10-1 compression ratio in that engine. might want to use a gasket shim or enlarge the combustion chambers if you're planning much boost.


Actually i do not want much boost, i want to be on the safe side as i am more interested in the Tuning learning experience.
I plan a much more aggressive 20VT engine down the line. so i want to learn as much as i can to avoid issues later! 

THanks again for all your help! it is very much appreciated!


----------



## garryt (Dec 22, 2016)

:thumbup:


oox said:


> Actually i do not want much boost, i want to be on the safe side as i am more interested in the Tuning learning experience.
> I plan a much more aggressive 20VT engine down the line. so i want to learn as much as i can to avoid issues later!
> 
> THanks again for all your help! it is very much appreciated!


----------

